# Teichvergrößerung geplant



## inge50 (14. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

im Frühjahr wollen wir unseren Fischen ein größeres zu Hause bauen.

Es soll auch weiterhin ein naturnaher Teich ohne Technik bleiben. Neue Fische kommen auch nicht dazu, nur 2 - 3 Molchlarven, die jetzt noch in einem Fass mit Pflanzen schwimmen.

Ich hätte also auch gerne eine fischberuhigte Zone, in der sich __ Molche und viell. __ Frösche wohlfühlen.

Damit ich mehr Volumen bekomme, sollte an der linken hinteren Seite ein Steilufer hin. Der jetzige Teich hat an dieser Stelle auch keine Pflanzzone.

Ein schöner Sumpfbereich und eine Wassertiefe von ca. 1,20 m ist geplant.

  Die max. Größe soll ca. 2,70x 2,50 werden.

Einige Tipps und Anregungen von euch für den Pflanzbereich und die Tiefwasserzone, würden mir sehr helfen.

Besten Dank schonmal für eure Unterstützung.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jochen (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge,

Das wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich...


Das Steilufer wie von dir geplant,bekommt einen dekorativen Eindruck wenn du ein überhängentes Ufer baust.
Hier habe ich mal ein Beispiel gezeichnet wie du das bauen könntest.

 

Durch den Taschenmatten bekommst du die Möglichkeit Unterwasserpflanzen selbst an den Steilufer zu Pflanzen.
Die Fische halten sich sehr gerne unter den überhängenten Ufer auf, ähnlich wie in der Natur in unterspülten Uferzonen.
Als _Überhang_ habe ich am Teich, Basaltprismen und Eichenstämme verwendet,die ich mit Edelstahldraht, Zeltheringen und Edelstahlschrauben gegen Abtriften gesichert habe.


Durch diese Bauweiße erhältst du ein großes Volumen ohne auf Pflanzen verzichten zu müssen.

Die Sumpfzone würde ich etwas nach hinten hängend zur nächsten Stufe bauen, so kann dir dein Substrat nicht in die Tiefe abrutschen.

Klasse das mal wieder jemand einen naturnahen Teich baut...


----------



## inge50 (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Jochen,

prima, die Idee mit dem überhängenden Ufer find ich klasse. Danke für dein Bild.
Ich muss mich nur mal schlau machen, wo man hier Basaltgestein bekommt. Kenn mich da gar nicht mit aus.

Mit der Sumpfzone überleg ich grad, ob ich denn noch eine andere Pflanzzone brauche. 
Wenn die Sumpfzone von 0 bis -30 cm geht, in dieser Zone wachsen ja die meisten Pflanzen, viell. kann ich dann auf eine weitere Stufe verzichten.
Oder nur an einer Stelle eine kleine Stufe, so bis 60 cm.

Schaun wir mal.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Jürgen E (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Jochen,
du empfiehlst Kunstrasen als Taschenmatte. Ist das Material immer unbedenklich?. Die Idee finde ich super!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jochen (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Jürgen,

ja, ich benutze Kunstrasen im Teich, und das schon seit knapp drei Jahren, bisher konnte ich noch nichts negatives bemerken.

Karsten verwendet meines Wissens Kunstrasen schon viel länger im Teich, und dessen Teich funzt ebenfalls prima.

Hier und in anderen Themen haben wir schon darüber diskutiert...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4801/?q=Kunstrasen

gib mal in der Suche Kunstrasen ein, dann findest du einiges,
bei weiteren Fragen kannst du gerne ein eigenes Thema dazu starten.


----------



## inge50 (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen, wenn ich von der Pflanzzone "senkrecht" in die Tiefzone gehe?

Hab da grad was von abrutschen gelesen, betraf aber das Steilufer.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jochen (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge,



			
				inge50 schrieb:
			
		

> spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen, wenn ich von der Pflanzzone "senkrecht" in die Tiefzone gehe?



Ganz im Gegenteil,

somit erreichst du mehr Volumen,

es reicht vollkommen eine Sumpfzone von 0- 10cm,

eine Flachwasserzone von bis zu 30cm.

alles andere verschwendet nur Wasservolumen, welches das A und O von einen Teich, vor allem Naturteich ist.

Du solltest aber wenn du vor hast eine Seerose zu setzen, dafür eine kleine Zone/Podest auf gewünschter Tiefe (je nach Seerosensorte) vorsehen.


----------



## inge50 (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Danke Jochen,

so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, möchte ja einiges an Volumen bekommen.

Über Seerosen hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, aber wenn sollte sie schon Winterhart sein.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge,

unser Teich ist so etwa wie Du ihn dir vorstellst. 
Wenn die Pflanzzone eine kleine Mulde oder Rinne hat, rutscht auch das Substrat nicht ab.
Eine Zone mit -60 cm würde ich schon einbauen. Bei uns sitzen da einige Pflanzen. Sie ist nur etwa 3m lang an einer Seite.
Die Idee von Jochen mit dem überhängenden Ufer finde ich wirklich toll.
Die Sumpfzone ist bei uns ca. 1 m2, das finde ich eigentlich zu groß. Das Waser erwärmt sich dort doch ziemlich stark. Obwohl sich gerade da viele Tiere aufhalten, die vor den Fischen flüchten, weil sie schon total zugewuchert ist.
Das wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit


----------



## inge50 (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Conny,

meine längste Seite ist ca. 2,70 m, und die möchte ich nicht als kpl. -60 cm Zone machen.

Ich muss jetzt erstmal gucken, wie ich mir das Profil aufzeichnen kann. 
Auf dem Bild stimmt das Verhältnis nicht so ganz, weil ich keine Draufsicht machen konnte.
Ich hab auch kein Programm mit cm oder m Angaben, in dem ich zeichnen kann.
Gibt es sowas als freeware im Netz? Hab schon gegoogelt aber bis jetzt nichts gefunden.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jochen (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

stimmt schon ich habe im Teich noch eine 80cm Zone da habe ich einige Unterwasserpflanzen angebracht.

Eine Möglichkeit gibt es noch so eine Zone zu bauen ohne Volumen zu verlieren.

Du kannst direkt auf der Folie, in deiner Flachwasserzone, also bei ca 30cm Tiefe die Taschenmatten legen, sie mit Steinen beschweren,
und von hier in die Tiefe fallen lassen, eigentlich das Prinzip wie in oben eingestellter Zeichnung, nur in 30cm Tiefe.
Auf den Taschenmatten kannst du dann das Substrat für die 30er Zone aufbringen.

Somit erreicht man eine Pflanzone von 60cm eben durch die Taschen, wenn man doppelte Taschen nimmt hat man sogar noch eine Pflanzmöglichkeit in ca 80cm Tiefe.

Also, du siehst man kann mit einfachen Mitteln einiges erreichen, noch hast du Zeit, du kannst bis zum Frühling durchdacht planen, und dann richtig loslegen.


----------



## inge50 (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

danke Jochen, deine Tipps sind spitze.

Ich schärfe schon mal die Nadel. Deine Ideen mit den Taschenmatten sind klasse.

Was nimmt man denn da fürn Garn, ich glaub Nylon oder Anglerschnur, oder?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jochen (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hi Inge,



			
				inge50 schrieb:
			
		

> Was nimmt man denn da fürn Garn, ich glaub Nylon oder Anglerschnur, oder?



Wir haben damals den Herbst-Drachen von unseren Sohn um einige Meter das __ fliegen verkürzt... 

das war Nylonschnur,
nur haben wir die Taschen wohl nicht so sorgfältig aufgenäht wie es wahrscheinlich sein sollte... 

Der Sand den wir als Substrat genommen habe rieselte durch, wie bei einer Sanduhr,

seitdem wir als Substrat Lavabruch verwenden, ist das kleine Problem gelöst... 

Also sehr sorgfältig nähen, oder eben fertige Taschenmatten verwenden, die haben wir auch am Teich, die von Natur*gart sind zwar nicht die günstigsten, aber spitze.


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

wir haben auch eben diese   Sie hängt von -30 cm runter und hat 6 Taschen. Das reichte mir für die nicht ganz so schnell wüchsigen. Eine Seerose würde ich da nicht reinpacken.


----------



## inge50 (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Jochen,

mit den Taschenmatten hab ich ja noch etwas Zeit, aber ich glaub Drachenschnur müßte auch noch irgendwo vorhanden sein. Meine bessere Hälfte ist ja Jäger und Sammler  Da wird sich bestimmt was finden. Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Sand. 

Ich hab mich mal als Picasso versucht,  nicht schön aber man kann etwas erkennen.

Schaut euch doch bitte mal das Profil an, wäre das realisierbar?
   So ganz passt es nicht mit der Originalgröße, weil es keine direkte Draufsicht ist.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hi Conny,

diese Taschen find ich auch ganz prima, aber eine Seerose möcht ich da auch nicht rein packen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jochen (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hi Inge,

für Seerosen sind Taschenmatten sicher nicht gemacht.

Da die Seerosen sowieso in einen Eimer oä. gepflanzt werden sollten, wäre es vom Vorteil, wie schon oben beschrieben, dafür auf gewünschte Tiefe (je nach Sorte) ein Podest vorzusehen.


----------



## inge50 (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Jochen,

ich hab als Podest ein Stück -60 cm eingezeichnet. Noch ist ja alles variabel.

Hast du dir mal mein Profilbild angesehen in Beitrag 15, ob ich die Pflanzzonen so in etwa anlegen könnte?

Dabei fällt mir grad ein, ich hab ja noch gar nicht an meine fischberuhigte Zone gedacht, für die Molchis. Da muss ich mir jetzt mal Gedanken machen, aber es ist ja noch etwas Zeit.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jochen (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge,

Bei den Podest mußt du bedenken, das wie schon beschrieben eine Seerose in einen Eimer gepflanzt werden sollte, also...

wenn der Eimer auf der -60 er Zone steht, und er sagen wir mal 20cm. hoch ist, ist deine Pflanzhöhe (Oberkannte Behälter) nur noch -40... 

Das war nur ein Beispiel, für deinen Teich würde ja eine kleinbleibende Seerose eher passen, alles andere wuchert dir dann die ganze Teichoberfläche zu.

Ich bin zwar nicht der Molchexperte, aber ich denke wenn sich __ Molche ansiedeln, würde dann die Sumpfzone die du ja schon mit -10 eingezeichnet hast ihren wünschen entsprechen, eine extra Molchzone benötigen die wahrscheinlich nicht.
Bei mir am Teich sind einige Molche in meinen Pflanzteich der eine max. Tiefe von -30 hat, und eben in der Sumpfzone vom normalen Teich zu beobachten.

Deine Teichgestaldung würde mir gefallen, jedoch solltest du so anlegen wie du es für dich richtig hältst, und wie es dir am besten gefällt, 
jedoch immer im Auge behalten, mehr Volumen>>>später mehr Spaß am Teich.


----------



## inge50 (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Jochen,

erstmal Danke für deine ganzen Ratschläge und Tipps, sie haben mir schon sehr geholfen.

Es kommt ja doch einiges zusammen, was man beachten muss.

An den Eimer für die Seerose hatte ich tatsächlich nicht gedacht. 
Wenn, dann nehme ich auch nur eine kleinwüchsige.

Für die Molchis hoffe ich mal das Beste, viell. kann ich ihnen auch noch irgendwo eine andere Versteckmöglichkeit bieten.

Klar werde ich den Teich so bauen und gestalten wie er mir am Besten gefällt.

Es ist meine erste Teichplanung. Den vorhandenen habe ich übernommen mit einigen Fehlern, die ich erkannt habe dank diesem Forum. 
Hab hier schon sehr viel gelesen, klasse Beiträge, die ich jedem nur Empfehlen kann.

Ich freu mich schon, wenns endlich los geht, bis dahin werde ich noch einige Infos einholen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich überlege jetzt schon eine Weile, wie ich die Randgestaltung und Kapillarsperre mache.

Die Folie sollte ja am Rand hochkant stehen.
Zum Rasen hin möchte ich eine Mähkante setzen. Aber wie mache ich am Besten den Übergang von der Mähkante zur senkrecht stehenden Folie? 

Oder ich lege am Rand unter der Folie, eine Reihe Pflastersteine, die Folie wird darüber geführt und unter den Steinen fest geklemmt. Von oben kann man dann die Folie mit Platten, Steinen oder Holz verdecken. Wäre das machbar?

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch weitere Ideen oder Tipps für mich.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sternhausen (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Inge,
> 
> Das wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich...
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen
Ich finde das man aber schon erwähnen sollte das all diese überhängenden
Ufer die reinsten Todesfallen für all die Tiere welche etwa unter Umständen in den Teich fallen sind.
Abgesehen das dieses überhängende Ufer meiner Meinung nach auf Dauer zu instabil sind haben die hier angeführten Tipps nicht sehr viel mit Natur nahen Teich zu tun. 
Ich finde das so ein Todesfallenufer und Kunstrasen nicht wirklich zu einem naturnahen Teich gehöhren.

@Inge
Wenn du einen naturnahen Teich bauen willst dann guckst du 
www.naturagart.de

Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## inge50 (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Sternhausen,

Falls ein Tier hinein fallen sollte, bekommt es auch die Möglichkeit wieder heraus zu kommen. Bei meiner Teichgröße dürfte das kein Problem sein.

Wenn Kunstrasen nicht zu einem natur nahen Teich gehört, was ist dann an der Ufermatte von Naturagart anders?

Auch wenn es dann kein Natur naher Teich mehr sein sollte, dann ist es halt ein, ich weiß nicht Teich, einen Namen braucht er ja nicht.
Bei Naturagart gibt es naturnahe Teiche und Schwimmteiche.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sternhausen (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge
Du kannst selbstverständlich bauen wie du es für richtig hälst aber ich habe es aus dem Grund erwähnt, da in einem Forum sich ja auch viele Neulinge befinden und die sollten meiner Meinung nach von Anfang an auf die Problematik von überhängenden Ufern  hingewiesen werden.
Vor allem sollte man auch bedenken das manche Tiere im Todeskampf den Ausgang an einer anderen Teichseite gar nicht finden.
Interessant wäre noch wie so ein angebundenes Ufer nach ein paar Winter aussieht (Eisdruck)
Aber ich betone ausdrücklich noch mal jeder wie er meint.
Also darum bitte nichts falsch verstehen.
Liebe Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## Annett (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo.

Karsten ist gerade nicht online, aber vielleicht helfen seine Bilder erstmal weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=126&userid=
Der Teich hat mehr als einen richtigen Winter aufm Buckel... und sieht (meiner Meinung nach) alles andere als unnatürlich aus.
Vielleicht schreibt er (Karsten) auch selbst noch was dazu.


----------



## jochen (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Sternshausen,

in der Natur gibt es sehr wohl Ufer die um die 90° abfallen, es gibt auch sicherlich überhängende (ausgeschemmte, oder besser ausgespülte) Ufer,
mein Teich hat zwei Seiten in denen die Tiere die hineinfallen könnten leicht wieder herauskommen.
Bisher habe ich noch kein verendetes Tier im Teich entdeckt.
Besonders die Ringelnattern nutzen im Sommer diese Unterstände, die Fische sowieso.

Da ich in einer Region wohne in der das Klima eher rau zu bezeichnen ist, und unser Grundstück in einen sehr engen Tal liegt, hat der Teich zumindest schon eine Saison hinter sich in der die Eisdicke mehr als 30cm betrug.
 Eben durch die Matte und den Eichenstämmen ist die Folie geschützt, und somit habe ich null Bedenken das es zu einen  Schaden durch Eisdruck kommt, mit blanker Folie sähe das natürlich anders aus... 

Wie schon Inge geschrieben hat, was ist den an den Matten von Naturagart den natürlicher als an den Kunstrasen?

Ich habe am Teich auch Naturagart Matten, und eben Kunstrasen, man sieht schon nach zwei Jahren keinen Unterschied mehr.

Mit schlechter Wasserqualität oder mit irgendeiner Fischkrankheit hatte ich noch nicht zu kämpfen, also denke ich mal das der Kunstrasen wirklich nicht schädlich für die Tiere ist.


----------



## inge50 (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Zeichnung von der Kapillarsperre gemacht, so wie ich es mir gedacht habe.

    Ist das so machbar?

Oder werden die Pflastersteine sich verschieben, weil die Steine nicht in Speiss gelegt sind?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sternhausen (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo zusammen
@Annett
Hier wird glaube ich etwas falsch verstanden.
Ich habe selbst an meinem Teich Steilufer da ich die benötige zwecks Störhaltung.Ich habe auch kein Problem wenn jemand Steilufer vernünftig baut.
Das von dir velinkte Bild welches so denke ich von Karsten ist zeigt auch eine vernünftige Lösung fur Steilufer und ist auch sicher relativ unempfindlich gegen Eisdruck.
Nur die Zeichnung von Jochen im posting #2 , mit den überhängenden und mit Draht und Haringen angebundene Ufer, sorry, bitte nicht böse sein aber das finde ich echt zum schmunzeln.
Aber wie gesagt , jeder soll so bauen wie er oder sie es für richtig hält.
Schönes WE
Sternhausen


----------



## jochen (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Sternhausen,

Ich bin sicherlich nicht böse... 

ich habe in Prinzip genauso gebaut wie auf Karstens Zeichnung,
nur habe ich mit Heringen aus Edelstahl, mit Edelstahlhauerbuckel (verwenden  Klempner zur Sicherung von Dachblechen) und eben mit Rollenschweißdraht aus Edelstahl meine Ufer gesichert.

Wie schon geschrieben,
"der Teich stand schon gewaltig im Eis", die Konstruktion hält einwandfrei, kein Wackeln oder irgentwelche Schäden.

Hier der Bau der Ufer vom Anfang bis zum letzten Herbst, bestückt mit einigen Bildern....

und [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19/]hier[/URL] noch etwas detaillierter...

ich denke, das ist schon vernünftig gebaut,

und...
ich bin immer froh wenn ich Leute zum Lachen oder Schmunzeln bringe...


----------



## guenter (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge,

da wirst du wohl eine Filteranlag anlegen müssen.

Ohne wird es sicher nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## inge50 (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

@ Annett, die Bilder von Karsten´s Teich hab ich mir angesehen, sehr schöner Teich, gefällt mir. Leider hab ich dort auch keine Lösung für meinen Rasenübergang gefunden.
Viell. hat Karsten ja mal Zeit und schaut sich mein Projekt an.  

@ Jochen, dein Teich gefällt mir auch gut, hab mir schon Ideen für mein Steilufer abgeguckt.  

@Günter, eine Filteranlage wird es nicht geben, mein Teich muss alleine klar kommen, ich werde höchstens mal Mulm absaugen, wenn es zuviel wird. Mit den Algen werde ich mich arrangieren.  

Mir fehlt nur noch eine Lösung für den Übergang zum Rasen. 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand dazu.  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Sternhausen.

Schau mal, von Karsten selbst stammen recht ähnlich Vorschläge, wie sie Jochen unterbreitet/skizziert hat.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8 (oben rechts kommt man zum gesamten Thema zurück)
Nur weil der Nagel, also die Befestigung eine andere ist.... 
Natürlich sollte man sowas nicht bei Sandboden mit den kurzen "Nägeln" probieren. 
Wir können das Mitdenken nicht komplett für jeden (und jede Möglichkeit) ersetzen. 
Zumal sich viele Sachen/Fragen immer wieder wiederholen.


@Inge
Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier 
Foto 
Dir nun weitergeholfen hat, oder nicht. 

Deine skizzierte Konstruktion halte ich für etwas "wackelig" und nicht wirklich durchführbar.. wie willst Du die Folie auf mehreren Metern Länge ordentlich um mehrere Steine wickeln, wenn der Rest schon im Teich liegt?
Probier das mal in klein am Tisch aus, dann weißt Du evtl., was ich meine.
Oder willst Du erst wickeln und dann die Folie in den Teich legen (theoretisch möglich.. aber praktisch?)?
Und wie willst Du dann die innen und außen freiliegende Folie vor der Sonne schützen? :?
Mit weiteren Steinen? Dann kannst Du die auch gleich zwischen zwei Steinreihen klemmen, wie bei mir.
Mir gefällts bei uns nicht mehr.  



Was Karsten anbelangt - schreib ihn per PN mit dem Link zum Thema an.... er wird dann bestimmt die Zeit finden.


----------



## inge50 (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Annett,

ja, ich glaub auch, meine Idee kann ich vergessen. Ist wirklich etwas wackelig und bei dieser Länge nicht durchführbar.

Da muss ich dann wohl doch die Variante mit dem Stein im Mörtel nehmen. Wollte ich eigentlich nicht, weil ich dann später nichts mehr ändern kann.

Vielen Dank für das Bild und die Links.

Karsten eine PN mit Link schicken   , mal sehen, ob ich das auf die Reihe bekomme.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge 

Du hast ja schon festgestellt, das man beim Teichbau einiges beachten muß. 
Nun möcht ich meinen Senf auchmal dazugeben. 
Du hast ja hier schon einige gute Tips erhalten, jedoch finde ich das sich keiner Gedanken um dein Teichumfeld macht. 
Du planst einen Naturteich mit einer blauen Zypressenhecke als Hintergrund.???
Die Hecke bietet dir zwar einen Sichtschutz dennoch würde ich dir empfehlen sie zu entfernen oder eine natürliche Bepflanzung davor zu setzen um deinem Projekt einen würdigen Rahmen zu verpassen....
Gruß Gartenfutzi


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Teiche bauen kann ich wohl aber mit dem Computer bin ich noch nicht so fit.
Ich werd mal versuchen dir eine Skizze zu senden wegen der Kappilarsperre.
Die ist garnicht so schwer zu bauen auch ohne Beton !!!


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Ich hoffe das klappt jetzt


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Geht doch  also liebe Inge vergiss mal die Aktionen mit Heringen und Draht !!!

Du mußt ja nur eine nicht saugende trennung zwischen Wasser und Erdreich bauen.
Wie auf der Skizze zu sehen brauchst du nur einen kleinen Wall um den Teich anzulegen und dann wieder einen kleinen Graben.
Das ganze wird dann mit Gestein welches nicht saugt abgedeckt.
Das niedrige Steilufer im bereich der Sumpfzone wird mit Findlingen dekoriert diese "Trockenmauer" bietet wenn du kleine Höhlen einbaust viel Unterschlupf für allerlei Getier und auch z.B. für Unterwasserleuchten !!
Wenn dir das zuviel Gestein ist, kannst du den Wall auch teilweise mit Ufermatten abdecken. 
Und noch eins, die Sumpfzone muß ein Gefälle zum Rand haben und nicht zum Teich dann rutscht dein Pflanzgranulat auch nicht ab.
Ich habe schon viele Teich und Bachlaufanlagen gebaut und mit dieser Bauart gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß Gartenfutzi


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hier noch ein Bild von einer Rasen-Teich Kombination.  So nun aber Schluß, wenn du noch Fragen hast beantworte ich Sie dir gerne.

Bis denne .... Gartenfutzi


----------



## jochen (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hi Gartenfutzi,

die Aktion mit Heringen und Draht, habe ich nur eingestellt um Leute zu helfen die sehr wenig Platz für einen Gartenteich haben, und trotzdem einige Literchen Volumen zusammen bringen möchten.

Also für Leute die maximal 4*3m Bauen oder noch kleiner, da zählt bei Fischbesatz jeder Liter oder Flächen-cm., zumindest an einer Uferseite würde ich immer wieder so bauen um das größt mögliche Volumen zu erreichen.

Wenn man natürlich so viel Platz hast wie du oder andere, braucht man sich um solche Sachen keine Gedanken machen,
ansonsten finde ich die Idee mit den Filtergraben die du eingestellt hast immer gut...


----------



## simon (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

hallo inge 
hab dir mal ein bild von meinem übergang gemacht
gruss simon
p.s.der folienrand is per innotec innen an den sandstein geklebt


----------



## inge50 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

@ Gartenfutzi, danke für deine Tipps, ich sehe schon wieder etwas klarer. Etwas Gefälle zum Teichrand, damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht, hatte ich auch vor.

Die Koniferenhecke wird nicht entfernt. Sie gibt uns seid fast 30 Jahren Sicht- und Lärmschutz. Mit ihr müssen wir leben. Ich kann höchstens andere Pflanzen davor setzen, diese dürften dann aber nicht zu weit vor wachsen.

@ Jochen, ich stimme dir voll zu. Unser Grundstück ist sehr klein, darum möchte ich auch im hinteren Bereich ein Steilufer bauen. Um möglichst viel Volumen zu bekommen.

@ Simon, danke für das Bild. Ich kann nur nicht erkennen wo der Foienrand geblieben ist.

So langsam wird der Umbau immer klarer.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## simon (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

hallo inge
hab nochmal ein bild von teich  da sieht man an der sandsteinmauer die folie
so ist sie rundum angeklebt
gruss simon


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge

Ja ja Sicht und Lärmschutz bietet so eine Hecke das stimmt wohl.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dann stell doch mal ein Bild von deinem Garten rein wo man etwas mehr sieht.
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hast du neben deinem Teich eine Art Hochbeet dort würde ich einen kleinen Pflanzen ( Filter ) Teich anlegen  dann
kannst du auf dem Rasen einen Teich mit schmaler Sumpfzone und Steilufern bauen der dann genug Platz für deine Fischis bietet.
Mit Hilfe einer Pumpe kannst du dann das Wasser von Fisch in Pflanzenteich pumpen und per Wasserfall zurückführen !!!

Nochmal zu den Heringen ich wolllt keinen verärgern nur vor Basteleien schützen die sehr mühsam zu beheben sind ...


----------



## inge50 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Gartenfutzi,

ja, links vom Teich ist ein Hochbeet. Das war die ursprungshöhe des Geländes. Der Vorbesitzer hat dort eine ca. 10 cm breite und 50cm hohe Betonmauer vorgesetzt und den Rasenbereich auf die jetzige Tiefe ausgekoffert.

Vor Jahren hatten wir dort oben mal eine Art Teich, aber er lag immer im Schatten und Pflanzen wollten dort auch nicht wachsen. Man kam auch sehr schlecht dahin. Wir haben dann die Folie wieder raus und mit Erde befüllt. Die Sträucher des Nachbarn machen sich dort auch immer breiter.
Also kein Pflanzenfilter im Hochbeet.

Aber deine Idee war gar nicht mal so übel.

Wir möchten auch nicht den ganzen Garten umgestalten, nur den Teich etwas vergrößern und er sollte auch an dieser Stelle bleiben. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge.

Wie wäre denn Clematis, eine Kletterrose oder ein sonstiges Klettergewächs in der Koniferenhecke.... falls Du dort Veränderungen überhaupt möchtest?


Am Ende ist und bleibt es Dein/Euer Garten, der Euch gefallen muss - nicht uns.


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge

Der Pflanzenteich im Schatten würde auch den Fischteich im Sommer kühlen !!!

Aber ich weis was du meinst ist halt ne Menge Arbeit und Kosten tuts auch noch....
Ich bin halt ein Wasserfetischist je größer umso besser, wer will schon Rasen mähen..
Deshalb habe ich mein Hobby auch zum Beruf gemacht und wie du an meinen Bildern erkennst hab ich teilw. schon größenwahnsinnige Projekte gebaut.
Einmal haben wir den Bachlauf quer durch ne Einfahrt gebaut und eine 7,5t taugliche Brücke drüber gebaut...
Kurzum meine Devise immer den Garten an den Teich anpassen und nicht andersrum... Aber wenn du fragen hast helf ich gern weiter ...
Gruß Gartenfutzi


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Ich wollt mich noch schnell der Meinung von Annett anschließen 

Schön ist was euch gefällt !!!!


----------



## jochen (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

letzte Meldung zum Thema Ufergestaltung an steilen Stellen,



			
				gartenfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zu den Heringen ich wolllt keinen verärgern nur vor Basteleien schützen die sehr mühsam zu beheben sind ...



Ich ärgere mich doch nicht,
das hier ist ein Forum bei dem jeder seine Tipps, Verbesserungen oder gar Ausrufezeichen setzen kann wenn er vor den anderen seiner Idee abraten möchte.
Jedoch sollte es immer in einer Form ausdiskutiert werden, bei dem der Ausdruck seinen Gegenüber nicht beleidigend wirkt.
Das ist in diesen Thema zum Glück nicht so, also vollkommen iO.

Ich möchte halt immer wieder darauf hinweißen das durch diese Bauart, eben wie schon geschrieben gerade bei kleinen Teichen mit Fischbesatz der ein oder andere so wichtige Liter zu gewinnen ist.
Natürlich muß man die Befestigung immer seinen vorgegeben Boden oder besser Material am Ufer anpassen.

Bei mir sind es Granitpflaster in denen ich die Haurbuckel gesetzt habe, und ein Teil sehr harter Lehm oder Tonboden.
Ich musste meinen Teich mit den Presslufthammer graben... :evil ,

da halten die von mir benutzten Heringe die ich zum setzen sogar vorbohren musste, sehr gut.

Wenn man anderen Boden hat, sollte man sich dann um die entsprechende Befestigung selber Gedanken machen, das ist natürlich Voraussetzung.

Hier geht es auch um relativ kleine Teiche, an denen Eichenstücke mit etwa einen Meter Länge verzurrt werden, und keine Langhölzer.

Wenn die Konstruktion bei mir oder bei anderen Teichbesitzern die ich kenne, nicht halten würde, würde ich sicherlich den Tipp dazu nicht geben.


----------



## inge50 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

danke Annett und Gartenfutzi, ich muss das ganze mal etwas sacken lassen.

Ich will meine bessere Hälfte ja auch nicht über Gebühr strapazieren. Das Projekt muss überschaubar bleiben und darf nicht zu lange dauern.
Wobei der Punkt "Zeit" das größere Übel ist.

@ Jochen  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Jochen 

Respekt !!!! 

Da kann ich mit unserem Norddeutschen Sandboden nicht mithalten....

Hier ist ein Paradies für Teichbauer nach 40 - 50 cm weichem Mutterboden kommt eine gelbe unendliche Sandschicht der Sand ist so sauber da kann man Maurermörtel von machen...
Ich glaube bei deinem Teich hät ich mich für Dynamit entschieden hihi....
Da hält auch ein Zelthering das stimmt wohl ....
Gruß Gartenfutzi


----------



## karsten. (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo

bin ja schon da   

hier noch eine Variante 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14901/?q=stahlkante

vielleicht nichts für Ungeübte aber eben dauerhaft und funktionell

mfG


----------



## inge50 (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Karsten,

danke für den Link.

Hört sich kompliziert an, hat aber was.

Nur auf dem Bild sieht es aus, als wenn das Flacheisen innen ist und die Folie außen herum liegt, oder ich sehe da was falsch.

Wenn ich jetzt die Folie über das Flacheisen lege, ist die Folie doch auch sichtbar. Nur wenn die Ufermatte darüber kommt ist sie verdeckt. Aber zieht die Ufermatte mir dann nicht das Wasser aus dem Teich?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

1. kommt es anders, und 2. als man denkt  aber nun ist es vollbracht.

Ursprünglich wollten wir unseren vorhandenen Teich vergrößern, aber nach langem hin und her haben wir uns entschlossen, einen neuen Teich daneben zu setzen. 
Für die Fische weniger Stress, da sie nicht zwischengelagert werden müssen und für mich mehr Zeit für die Gestaltung.
Umgesetzt werden die Fische erst im Juni, danach wird der alte Teich zu geschüttet.

Der neue Teich hat jetzt eine Wasserfläche von 2,60 x 2,10m, und eine Tiefzone von 1 Meter.

Einige Bilder von unserer Baustelle

         

Wasser marsch
   

Sand- Kiesgemisch eingebracht

     

Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, haben wir das Mörtelfass mit den Molchlarven in den Teich gestellt. 
Ich wollte hiermit die __ Molche vor den Fischen schützen 

Aber in der Natur geht alles seinen eigenen Weg. Der Molchi hat den Teich schon ausgemessen und schwimmt munter durch die Gegend. Auch einige __ Schnecken haben das Fass verlassen und erkunden die Gegend.

Wir werden das Fass auch wieder entfernen.

Das wars erstmal.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge,

 das sieht aber schon gut aus! Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht. Wenn die Fische erst ihr neues Zuhause sehen, kommen die auch von alleine rüber


----------



## simon (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

hallo inge
na das is doch mal ein anfang,sieht echt schön aus bis jetzt.
noch ein paar pflanzen  und fertsch is der neue teich.
gruss simon
p.s. ich kann da aber noch platz erkennen zum vergrössern


----------



## guenter (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge, hallo Uli,

na endlich Bilder! Jetzt kann man sich was richtiges vorstellen.

Nun ist die Arbeit geschafft. Wünsche euch viel Freude!


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

hallo inge,

ist gut gelungen  

wo gibt es Molchlarven? oder kommen die einfach so

@simon: hast du ein magisches auge   ?


----------



## inge50 (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

vielen Dank an alle.  

@ Mitch, die Molchlarven habe ich mir mit Wasserpflanzen eingeschleppt. 

Ich kann mir nur wünschen das sie bleiben, aber die Natur geht ja ihren eigenen Weg. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.:beeten1 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

ein paar Pflanzen sind auch schon umquartiert worden

     

   __ Bachbunge
__ Wasserfenchel

  Sumpfjohanniskraut, wenn ich nicht irre

Das Wasser wird auch langsam klarer.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jochen (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hi Inge,

hast du gut hinbekommen... 

die Sache mit den Pflanzentaschen hast du also durchgezogen... 

Den Rand (Folie)würde ich noch einige Tage so lassen, bis sich die Folie richtig gesetzt hat, und dann noch etwas tarnen.


----------



## inge50 (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

 Jochen,

mit den Pflanzentaschen ging ganz gut, einem Molchi gefallen sie auch 
Während der andere lieber in Reichweite des Fasses bleibt, er traut sich wohl noch nicht.

Die Folie am Rand bleibt noch einige Tage liegen, bis ich mich entschieden habe, wie wir sie tarnen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

nach einem sonnigen WE ein paar neue Bilder

     

   

Das Mörtelfass ist wieder entfernt, nachdem __ Schnecken und Molchlarven das Weite gesucht haben.  

Schwebealgen sind auch schon da. Jetzt heißt es erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken.  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## SachaDS (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hi,

das sieht klasse aus wie du das gemacht hast. Hast du mit dem Kunstrasen schon vorher Erfahrungen gesammelt? Ich hatte bei mir am Teich auch 2-3 Meter so die Folie versteckt, nur ich bin der Meinung, das der Kunstrasen unheimlich Wasser zieht und dadurch viel Wasser verdunstet. Besonders in den richtig warmen Monaten.

Gruß,
Sacha


----------



## inge50 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Sacha,

es ist mein erster Versuch mit dem Kunstrasen.

Da hast du Recht, der Kunstrasen zieht gut Wasser. 

Aber da die Verdunstung ja auch über die Wasseroberfläche erfolgt, dürften die paar Meter Rand auch nicht so schlimm sein.
Wichtig ist nur, dass kein Wasser nach außen dringt.

Lassen wir den Sommer erst mal kommen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## SachaDS (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Also ich habe mir heute 4 Tuben  Sikaflex 221  gekauf für 20 Euro incl. Porto. Damit werde ich die Ränder bestreichen und dann mit Kieseln bekleben. Ich hoffe das klapt und zieht kein Wasser.


----------



## inge50 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

ein paar neue Bilder von unserem Teich.

   

   

Jetzt ist erstmal die Natur am Zuge. Die Pflanzen dürfen wachsen.

__ Wasserläufer und __ Libellen haben den Teich schon entdeckt.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## toschbaer (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge,

wunderschöne Anlage  

LG Friedhelm


----------



## inge50 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Friedhelm,

 für das Kompliment.

Ob wir alles richtig gemacht haben, wird sich dann mit der Zeit herausstellen.

Fertig wird man ja eigentlich nie am Teich, wäre ja auch langweilig.  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sabine71 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge,

sieht wunderschön aus dein neuer Teich   

Komme gerne mal wieder auf einen Kaffee vorbei und schaue mir das in natura an.


----------



## inge50 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Sabine,

gerne, meld dich nur kurz vorher an, damit ich auch daheim bin.

Kannst mir ja eine PN schicken. Freue mich schon aufs nächste Treffen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Inge,

das habt Ihr wirklich super toll hinbekommen 

@ Sabine Dann können wir ja mal ein kleines Frauen-TT bei Inge am Teich machen.


----------



## inge50 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo,

so schaut unser Teich ein Jahr nach der Fertigstellung aus

     

Die Pflanzen starten langsam durch. Das Wasser ist leicht bräunlich mit einigen Schwebeteilchen, aber das stört mich nicht weiter.

Den Fischen geht es auch gut.    

  Besonders hübsch finde ich das __ Moos. Auch an den Rändern breitet es sich langsam aus.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

hallo inge,

der teich ist doch richtig super geworden  

ist das auf dem 3. bild __ nadelkraut  , meins ist voller fadenalgen :smoki und fast nicht als solches zu erkennen.

bei den fische kann man fast nicht erkennen ob die unter oder über wasser sind  - so klar ist dein wasser


----------



## inge50 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung geplant*

Hallo Mitch,

ja, auf dem 3. Bild ist __ Nadelkraut, ist gut gewachsen seid letztem Jahr. Einige Algen hab ich da auch drin, aber es hält sich in Grenzen.

Mein Wasser ist gar nicht sooo klar. In der Tiefzone kann ich nicht bis auf den Grund gucken. Weiß gar nicht was da unten so los ist.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------

